# Estonian: tasu



## Septemberize

Hi,
could you help me with translation of the following phrases in Estonian (from statement of account):

Kaardi valjastamise tasu (No.)

Kaardi (No.) hooldustasu

 I guess, it's something about payment by plastic card, but I need more exact answer. There also must be a diacritic in first "a" in "valjastamise", but I don't see it clearly, is it ā or ä.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## anubyus

I think it's something related to making/issuing a new card and the cost of it , but to have a better idea about what you wanna say, you better write those phrases in English.


----------



## efshar

Hello,

It is indeed

kaardi väljastamise tasu -the card's issuing fee
kaardi hooldustasu - the card's maintenance fee
Hope it helps!


----------



## Septemberize

Thank you guys for your help! 
actually, we found the equivalent and it was something like *efshar *wrote


----------

